# Haircut/Style advice Req..*important*



## Pauline (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi there girls, i am desperate for some advice please. I have an important event 'an interview' in about 2 weeks time and am desperate to get something done with my hair. I would like to get a new haircut and to actually get it styled but i would really appreciate some advice. I quite like having my hair long, it's waist length at the moment, and recently ive been plaiting it to make it look nice and wavy. I just need to do something with it. I was thinking i should get a fringe cut in again as i have it grown out at the moment. If anyone has any suggestion's i would be very grateful.

Thanksx

PS, for anyone who happen's to watch bb i like Sam's haircut.It is different and quite 'funky and sharp' I like that style!


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi doll



I was considering getting a haircut as well, my hair is down my back too, i like long layers,so this way there is some movement but i still have the length.



Im sure once Janelle is on she will have some great ideas!





xGwen


----------



## Pauline (Jun 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *nydoll23* Hi doll



I was considering getting a haircut as well, my hair is down my back too, i like long layers,so this way there is some movement but i still have the length.



Im sure once Janelle is on she will have some great ideas!




xGwen

Thanks Doll, i hope so.



I am really looking forward to getting a new hairstyle. Like yourself Janelle has goregous hair and a beautiful face too. Ive always liked to hide my face behind my hair, probably as ime quite shy so ide like to keep the length. Gwen, your hair's stunning! i want your blonde hair!



What Kind of style were you thinking of getting?


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 17, 2005)

Thank you Pauline,your too sweet



you do not need to hide behind your hair,your face is beautiful,but i agree with saving some of the length,Your hair is really pretty and thick looking.



Do you normally wear it straight or curly?


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Hi Pauline, I can't really help with your hair since I don't know much about hair, butif you are planning on cutting a lot, you can look into donating the hair that got cut to something like Locks For Love. I don't know if they have that particular one in the UK, but I think it would be a great idea. 
Thats great idea Charmaine,i think i saw a montel show where these women did that and the children who got the wigs were so happy.Forget it me and my husband were teary eyed,even though he said it was allergies


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* That's so cute! I sure hope your husband doesn't find MuT and sees you talking about his "sensitive side"..LOL! ooops





Well i tell you what,he actually seen my thread about him not wearing his wedding band,and he has been wearing it since.MUT ROCKS it was good for him to see how real women feel.


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Oh that is AWESOME!!! I remember someone suggested that to you and I'm so glad that it worked! 
Thanks girlie,so am I. I love being able to talk to all of the women here everyday,you learn new helpful things,MUT IS LIKE CHOCLATE CAKE,LOL


----------



## Pauline (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi Gwen, Charmaine and Elise! Thanks for all your help.



Well, i always wear my hair down generally during the day,but i often put it up into a bun or wear it in a pony tail. Usually if i am going out i blow dry it upside down to give it volume or have it wavy.Right now i have it taken back off my face in a sort of loose bun.

That's a great idea about donating it to locks of love.There is a charity here in the UK similar to that.

My hair is a fine to medium texure, thicker at the top and finer at the ends.

Its generally straight hair with a slight wave. My neighbour popped in to night and said Pauline is that your hair! I said Yes of course, she said it;s long! I thought so it is and it needs cut and chopped and styled!


----------



## girl_geek (Jun 17, 2005)

If you want to keep it long, you should probably have it back or up for a business job interview no matter what cut it is ... now if it's an interview for something like a makeup artist position maybe they have different "rules"





If you want to cut a lot off, I think if it's about shoulder-length or shorter you could wear it down for an interview ... my hair is shoulder-length but due to the layers and the low hairline on my forehead I can't get it back into a ponytail, so I'll have to wear it down for an interview



(And I'll need to start interviewing soon, I graduate in December!)

I'm not sure of any specific style ideas for you ... what length do you want to get it cut to? Do you want to keep it long or cut a lot off? (By the way Locks for Love requires that you cut at least 10 inches off to donate it.) That might help us come up with some more ideas for you!

I would recommend cutting at least several inches off ... I used to have hair down to my waist and the ends were kind of thin, and then I cut it to about half-way down my back and my hair looked twice as thick and healthy since I cut all those ends off! And then I did a better job of keeping it trimmed to keep it looking good ... and of course now it's short enough that I trim it every month to keep it the right length



Also I already look younger than my age and I think my shorter hair helps make me look a little older and more professional -- long hair made me look too much like a high school student or sophomore sorority girl or something!


----------



## Pauline (Jun 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *girl_geek* If you want to keep it long, you should probably have it back or up for a business job interview no matter what cut it is ... now if it's an interview for something like a makeup artist position maybe they have different "rules"




If you want to cut a lot off, I think if it's about shoulder-length or shorter you could wear it down for an interview ... my hair is shoulder-length but due to the layers and the low hairline on my forehead I can't get it back into a ponytail, so I'll have to wear it down for an interview



(And I'll need to start interviewing soon, I graduate in December!)

I'm not sure of any specific style ideas for you ... what length do you want to get it cut to? Do you want to keep it long or cut a lot off? (By the way Locks for Love requires that you cut at least 10 inches off to donate it.) That might help us come up with some more ideas for you!

I would recommend cutting at least several inches off ... I used to have hair down to my waist and the ends were kind of thin, and then I cut it to about half-way down my back and my hair looked twice as thick and healthy since I cut all those ends off! And then I did a better job of keeping it trimmed to keep it looking good ... and of course now it's short enough that I trim it every month to keep it the right length



Also I already look younger than my age and I think my shorter hair helps make me look a little older and more professional -- long hair made me look too much like a high school student or sophomore sorority girl or something!

Yes, these are Fantastic idea's, thanks! I would like to keep a bit of length as i do like having long hair. I agree having it cut will make it look strong and healthy. I am thinking of shoulder length with a fringe perhaps, still not 100% sure.

What did everyone think of the photo of Sam's hair? I am not sure what kind of cut that is??


----------



## Pauline (Jun 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by **Tinkerbell** Ps: go on www.ukhairdressers.com



Thanks Tinkerbell



cute name, i love it!!!


----------



## girl_geek (Jun 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Pauline*



I personally would never wear this hairstyle ... I do like being in style and having slightly modern or trendy cuts (i.e. no poofy 80's bangs or anything!) but this is just too much for me!
Plus it seems too trendy for a conservative office, although maybe it would be fine for some jobs ... but you could probably pin the front part back so it would look like a more "normal" haircut when you wanted it to


----------



## Anna (Jun 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *nydoll23* Thanks girlie,so am I. I love being able to talk to all of the women here everyday,you learn new helpful things,MUT IS LIKE CHOCLATE CAKE,LOL



only you dont get fat from it


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 19, 2005)

Hey Chicks! Sorry I wasn't on earlier... had a bit of an errand spree today - almost got everything done... only thing I couldn't get to was my eye doctor for my yearly exam so that I can order more contact lenses. (They were closed



) but... I'm back for the evening... to help with all your hair woes!





Pauline, my darling... if your hair is that long... cutting it short is going to be a shock for you - unless its what you REALLY want. I personally would kill to have my hair that long, and would only trim it.



But then again, mine grows at a snails pace... so I couldn't even imagine !





+


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 19, 2005)

ok - I leave my pc for a second... and apparently Leo closed the reply window out on me!!



Anyway! If you want to keep the length... you can always add those tried n' true layers or some angles, and that will give you some body and some style, in case you want to flip or curl the ends, or if you wear it wavy (it will have some more body &amp; will probably be a little wavier because the weight will be gone) but if your hair is that long... IMO I"d leave it long - just because I think super long hair is SO pretty!!! and it looks so good on you!!! If you want 'beachy' waves, John Freida's "sea waves" spray is pretty cool... gives you texture and that "I came from the beach look"... I got a bottle, and it works pretty well!


----------



## Pauline (Jun 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* ok - I leave my pc for a second... and apparently Leo closed the reply window out on me!!



Anyway! If you want to keep the length... you can always add those tried n' true layers or some angles, and that will give you some body and some style, in case you want to flip or curl the ends, or if you wear it wavy (it will have some more body &amp; will probably be a little wavier because the weight will be gone) but if your hair is that long... IMO I"d leave it long - just because I think super long hair is SO pretty!!! and it looks so good on you!!! If you want 'beachy' waves, John Freida's "sea waves" spray is pretty cool... gives you texture and that "I came from the beach look"... I got a bottle, and it works pretty well!



WOW thanks NYAngel, these suggestions are good.I am getting some good pictures in my mind from all the suggestions! Thanks everyone


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 19, 2005)

Welcome!





I think something like this would look pretty on you... only longer


----------



## Pauline (Jun 28, 2005)

Now that Janelle, i like!!!!!



sorry make that LOVE!

Thanks to everyone for all their help and advice.I have my appointment this Thursday.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 28, 2005)

I love that too - now if only my hair would look like that!!! lol



Be sure to post us pics of your new do' on Friday!!!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Pauline* Now that Janelle, i like!!!!!



sorry make that LOVE! Thanks to everyone for all their help and advice.I have my appointment this Thursday.

Ps... I think Tom might like that too





 LOL


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Welcome!





I think something like this would look pretty on you... only longer











thats awesome,love the color too!!!!


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 28, 2005)

Janelle do you do hair color as well or just cuts?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *nydoll23* Janelle do you do hair color as well or just cuts?



Yeah - well I did... I'm not at the salon anymore, but I did color and cuts. In one of the locations I worked at, I was the only female hairdresser, and the guys weren't big on color or doing women's cuts - they were more barbers than stylists.



(Which is one of the reasons I left - I had to work more at that location than the more 'salon' location - and the clientele was like 90% male)


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Yeah - well I did... I'm not at the salon anymore, but I did color and cuts. In one of the locations I worked at, I was the only female hairdresser, and the guys weren't big on color or doing women's cuts - they were more barbers than stylists.



(Which is one of the reasons I left - I had to work more at that location than the more 'salon' location - and the clientele was like 90% male)




oh,guess the guys werent interested in highlights ,lolgosh it must of been a lot of work for you,hope you are happier where you are now:


----------



## Pauline (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi Girls,i had my hair done! anfd boy does it look S E X Y!

Ide like to Thanks everybody for all their input and helpful adivce, and the picture's are fab too. Now before i tell you what i had done 9keeping you all in suspense for a few seconds), the haircut was today but i turned up at the hair salon a week early (i was keen)lol

Anyway, i have had nmy hair layered and razered and cut and even though it's still longish it's styeled great.The hair dresser took my hair and razored down each side on it starting from the fringe (bang) abnd did the same to each side.Sop it;s a diagonaol cut all the way down on each side.(Very similar to Janelle's suggestion) and has length at the back. Now there is so much volume i feel like my hair has a life of it's own and it looks WOW!!!! Now my hair is shaped and styled and i look so much younger! Even the lady who did my hair said 'what a difference Pauline', she told me i have lovely cheekbones and shouldn't hide my face behind all that hair,i told her i liked 'hiding' so she kept the length but layered it and told me this was a sexy cut. I agree.Have you got a picture in your minds yet?

I hope ive given you all a good descrioption.Now ime off to do my makeup





THANKS GIRLS for all your help and advice! xXx(((hugs)))


----------



## Pauline (Jul 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Yay Pauline, your haircut definitely sounds sexay! I can't wait to see a picture! Thanks Charmiane! I have someone coming to fix my printer tomorrow and i have had to buy all new printer's, camera, scanner etc as none of it is compatable with my new computer.Once i do get things up and running i will definaltey get a photo up. I want to show everyone!!!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 13, 2005)

So happy that you like it!!! Congrats!!!


----------

